# Wrigley: Smells, Grunts, Circles, and Chins



## babybunnywrigley (Feb 26, 2005)

Well, over the last few days I've noticed that Wrigley has started displaying some new behaviors.

Here is what my little funny bunny is up to lately...

-His new favorite things is to run around me in circles over and over again.

-I was lying down on the floor last night next to him and he kept grunting at me. He didn't seem like he was upset about anything because in between the grunting he was giving me kisses.

-Today he was in his litterbox going to the bathroom and all the sudden it started tosmell reallybad...and it wasn'thisstinky poop scent...it was weird.

-I've mentioned this before, but he is also starting to chin everything.



I just wanted to know are these all part of Wrigley growing up?

Jenn


----------



## bunnysgalore (Feb 26, 2005)

My bunnies have done all those things at various times - mind you not sure about the smelly bit!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 26, 2005)

We fed Pebbles green onions once.She stunk up the room. Never again!


----------



## Fergi (Feb 26, 2005)

Yep, your little Wriggley is going through puberty and he has picked you as his soul mate! That is what the grunting and circling is about, he is displaying his love for you! Are you planning on getting him altered? I would suggest it if you don't want him to start to spray everything you own.

Ask Rabbitgirl about Bub and his infamous spraying! Good luck with Wriggley and now you know how much he loves you!

Fergi's mom


----------



## VNess2010 (Feb 26, 2005)

Congrats! Starting a couple weeks ago,Cosmo began circling my feet...doing figure eights and whatnot! He also follow me around the room...love my bun!

-Vanessa


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Feb 26, 2005)

*Fergi wrote: *


> Yep,your little Wriggley is going through puberty and he has picked you ashis soul mate! That is what the grunting and circling is about, he isdisplaying his love for you! Are you planning on getting him altered? Iwould suggest it if you don't want him to start to spray everything youown.
> 
> Ask Rabbitgirl about Bub and his infamous spraying! Good luck with Wriggley and now you know how much he loves you!
> 
> Fergi's mom




LOLI'm his soul mate 

He is definitely going to be neutered. We were just waitingfor him to reach the correct age. It sounds like he'sready! 

Jenn


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 26, 2005)

*babybunnywrigley wrote:*


> Well, over the last few days I've noticed that Wrigley hasstarted displaying some new behaviors.
> 
> Here is what my little funny bunny is up to lately...
> 
> ...



Was it more of a rotten garlic, onion musky smell? 

Yes, that all seems to be him growing up. 

Also, I cannot tell you how much better it is once you havethem neutered. The spraying has completely stopped withBo. He used to nail me all the time and pee on my leg! :X


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Feb 26, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> *babybunnywrigley wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Well,over the last few days I've noticed that Wrigley has started displayingsome new behaviors.
> ...




Yup, it was a rotten garlic and onion smell :shock:


----------



## bunsforlife (Feb 26, 2005)

The oniony poo smell may not go away after altering. 

Gir still has that smell when he gets grumpy or when he first comes outof his cage to play with Guinevere. I think, dont quote me onit, but rabbits have scent glands by their anus which they can make astinky smell to mark their poos.

I HATE it when he gets onery =p but he doesnt do it ALL the time like he did before he was altered.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 26, 2005)

Yes, they have the option of scenting their poosand it is part of the smell. Our vet said that smell was partof just being a boy bunny. However, we hardly ever smell itwith Bo now and if we do it's not nearly as bad. 

I don't know exactly why, but it seems to be a bit milder with neutering?

When Bo hadn't been neutered, he would mark his poos and put them on ME! It was gross ! !


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Feb 28, 2005)

Wrigley's newest behavior is really upsettingme...everything else I can deal with, but now he's beingmean. I had him out and I was cleaning up and he attacked myarm. I can't even put my hand down in the room...everytime Ieven touch the floor he attacks me. He charges at me andbites me until I move. I was so upset I startedcrying. 

I don't know what to do. I'm going to make his appointment to be neutered this week.

Someone please tell me that they had a bunny who went through this typeof thing and eventually got over it. I don't want my bunny tobe mean.

Will neutering help?

:?

I'm scared to touch anything in his cage...I'm scared to even be in the room with him.

Jenn


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 28, 2005)

How old is Wrigly now?

Yes, they do get very aggressive sometimes. Granted, Bo wasnot as "mean" but he did go through a mean spell. He got verypossessive and it sounds like Wrigley is being possessive of the floor!

When Bo got a nasty attitude I told him "NO!" in a firm voice and made him settle down.

I did get a couple of nips that drew blood before he got neutered, butnow he's sweet as pie. IF he nips us for touching things inhis cage, he doesn't bite down, but more grabs us with his mouth andmoves our hand! 

He'll get better, have patience and don't get too upset.


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Feb 28, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> How old is Wrigly now?
> 
> Yes, they do get very aggressive sometimes. Granted, Bo wasnot as "mean" but he did go through a mean spell. He got verypossessive and it sounds like Wrigley is being possessive of the floor!
> 
> ...


Thanks Bo 

He is almost 6 months old. I went upstairs to "test" him justa little while ago and he was back his normal self. I put myhands down in the area he was originally attacking me at and he didn'tdo anything. I even brought gloves with me just in case hewas still in a bad mood and he seemed fine...he was giving me kissesand doing binkies.

I'll be calling the vet today...I just wanted to wait until he was about 6 months old and he is just about there.

I'm glad to say that both me and Wrigley are doing better now 

Jenn


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 28, 2005)

He might go through spells at different times in the day and/or different days. His hormones are raging.

Bo was just under 5 mos old when he was neutered. I think ifI had let him wait a bit longer, he might have gottennastier. I noticed the mild behaviors like spraying me rightbefore his testicles dropped. He had them removed the verynext week! lol


----------



## bunsforlife (Feb 28, 2005)

Best way to deal with a bunny who is doingsomething inappropriate is to hold him down by his shoulders and loudlytell him NO.


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Feb 28, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> He might go through spells at different times in the dayand/or different days. His hormones are raging.
> 
> Bo was just under 5 mos old when he was neutered. I think ifI had let him wait a bit longer, he might have gottennastier. I noticed the mild behaviors like spraying me rightbefore his testicles dropped. He had them removed the verynext week! lol


LOLWrigley hasn't sprayed me yet, but he sure is a stinky little guy :shock:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 28, 2005)

You're lucky! Bo got me about 5 times before it was all over. He did it about 2 times after his neuter. 

It took him a good 2 mos to lose all of the nasty behavior he had..... maybe even 3!

Part of it I think becomes habit. So, you might have to work with him to break those habits once he's done.


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Feb 28, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> You're lucky! Bo got me about 5 times before it was allover. He did it about 2 times after his neuter.
> 
> It took him a good 2 mos to lose all of the nasty behavior he had..... maybe even 3!
> 
> Part of it I think becomes habit. So, you might have to work with him to break those habits once he's done.



I was beginning to think that my guy would be the perfect little bunnyforever. Then Friday out of nowhere he turned into this crazylittle bunny. lol

I'm definitely calling the Vet today once they open...

Jenn


----------



## RebeccaUK (Feb 28, 2005)

Don't get upset by the charging and grunting, mybunny still does that after neutering, I've found that a good way todeal with it is to say the loud 'No's' but also make sure you're bunnydoesn't perceive you as sneaking up on them or making and sharpmovements. Benjamin allows me to pick stuff up off the floorthats near him if I move slowly and I give hima pat on thehead just before I move stuff. It makes tidying up a lotlonger job as you ahve to be so stealthy about it but it's worth it ifit keeps your little guy happier.


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Feb 28, 2005)

*RebeccaUK wrote:*


> Don't get upset by the charging and grunting, my bunny stilldoes that after neutering, I've found that a good way to deal with itis to say the loud 'No's' but also make sure you're bunny doesn'tperceive you as sneaking up on them or making and sharpmovements. Benjamin allows me to pick stuff up off the floorthats near him if I move slowly and I give hima pat on thehead just before I move stuff. It makes tidying up a lotlonger job as you ahve to be so stealthy about it but it's worth it ifit keeps your little guy happier.


Thank you for the great advice! I will definitely try and be more careful when I pick things up.

I just want Wrigley to be happy. 

Jenn


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 28, 2005)

Yep, that's good advice. I work aroundBo in similar manner. I am always talking to him and playingwith him so I guess he thinks I am just playing when I touchstuff. Sometimes if I do move too quickly or I go from oneroom and come back to him in his room to do something..... he gets alittle huffy.

His charging is just a step or two forward with his ears flattened andkinda lowering his head. We have to watch closely because hedoes this same thing without the steps when he wants petting orgrooming. 

I'm too old to be learning a foreign language!!!!


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Feb 28, 2005)

Wrigley is going to be neutered next Monday...Ihave to decide if I want him to have a regular surgery or lasersurgery :?


----------



## m.e. (Feb 28, 2005)

From what I know of laser vs. conventional, theonly upside to laser is lessening blood loss. There's not a whole lotof blood loss associated with a neuter, so I don't know that having alasure surgery makes a huge difference. It doesn't affectpost-operative pain or anything.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 28, 2005)

*babybunnywrigley wrote:*


> Wrigley is going to be neutered next Monday...I have todecide if I want him to have a regular surgery or lasersurgery :?


I hadn't heard they have the laser surgery. What is thedifference? I mean, don't they use the laser to open and remove thetesticles anyhow? 

I think with a male, if the cost is much different, I would stick tothe conventional way. They do very well and regardless theywill go under anesthesia. 

Keep us posted on the sweetie .... errrr.. booger LOL!


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Feb 28, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> *babybunnywrigley wrote:*
> 
> 
> > Wrigley is going to be neutered next Monday...I have todecide if I want him to have a regular surgery or lasersurgery :?
> ...



The Vet said that laser surgery would mean less discomfort forWrigley. It's $30 more. I definitely want to dowhatever makes Wrigley feel better. I'm going to talk aboutit with my family and see what they think. 

I'll definitely keep you posted on my little "booger" heehee 

Jenn


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 28, 2005)

Well, for $30 I would do it but it depends on finances there. 

Give him a kiss for me if you geta chance before his next mood swing!


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 1, 2005)

I think I'm going to go with the laser surgery


----------



## bunsforlife (Mar 4, 2005)

So technically Wrigely isnt getting the snipsnip...

Would a laser surgery be a brrrr brrr or a bsstbsst?


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 5, 2005)

Good luck with the little booger


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 5, 2005)

when you get wrigley home.......... takeadvantage of the pain killers and anesthesia..... he'll lay on you andsleep if you want him to LOL! 

Bo slept on me for at least 24 hours after his surgery..... he doesthat anyhow, but he really slept good and I got to hold him the wholetime


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 6, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> when you get wrigley home.......... take advantage of thepain killers and anesthesia..... he'll lay on you and sleep if you wanthim to LOL!
> 
> Bo slept on me for at least 24 hours after his surgery..... he doesthat anyhow, but he really slept good and I got to hold him the wholetime



Awww :shock:

I hope I'm feeling a little better tomorrow. I've had areally bad cold/flu. I didn't even get to see Wrigley at allyesterday  I've only been able to poke my head inon Wrigley today. I feel so bad because I wanted to be ableto spend a lot of time with him before his surgery, but I don't want totake the chance of getting him sick (even though I've heard you can't Iwant to be careful). I'm also trying to rest up so I can takeextra good care of him tomorrow.


Jenn


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 6, 2005)

**nepo* wrote: *


> Good luck with the little booger


Thank you


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 6, 2005)

I do the same thing when we are sick. Idon't go near the bunny and don't let the kids. I just don'ttake any chance.

I hope you feel much better tomorrow also! I know so many people are down with something this week.


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 6, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> I do the same thing when we are sick. I don't gonear the bunny and don't let the kids. I just don't take anychance.
> 
> I hope you feel much better tomorrow also! I know so many people are down with something this week.



Thanks!

I don't know what I would do without my family these last fewdays. They have been taking such good care of Wrigley andmaking sure he isn't lonely. 

I'm starting to get nervous about tomorrow. How long did it take Bo to get back his normal self after he was neutered?

Jenn


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 6, 2005)

after about 2 days he was pretty much doing allthe normal stuff. Boys do so much better than the girls causeit's so much less of a surgery! It's like the differencebetween having stitches and having someone cut our tummy open really.

Stitches, you are generally back doing whatever within a day or so and surgery takes 6 weeks! 

Your vet will give you instructions, but the first 24 hours usually they want them not to jump or anything but that's about it.

after about 6 weeks I noticed a big change in that he stopped peeing onme, and just stoppedbeing a naughty hormonal boy.


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 7, 2005)

Wrigley just got dropped off at the Vets.


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 7, 2005)

Thinking of you and Wrigley today. Let us know how the little guy is doing - Jan


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 7, 2005)

Will say some prayers for Wrigley. 

Tucker was fine 2 days after his neutering. There are, byfar, more successes with neutering operations than problems.I know it's nerve wracking though; I'm not making light ofit. It's different when it's your own. 

Keep us posted. I just adore Wrigley.





-Carolyn


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 7, 2005)

Thank you LuvaBun and Carolyn 

The hardest part is waiting...:?


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 7, 2005)

You're not kidding!

When are you supposed to hear from them - any time frame? Ishe scheduled to come home tonight? I had to leave Tuckerovernight at the suggestion of the vet. I think he could'vehandled coming home, but they were just being extra cautious.

-Carolyn


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 7, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> You're not kidding!
> 
> When are you supposed to hear from them - any time frame? Ishe scheduled to come home tonight? I had to leave Tuckerovernight at the suggestion of the vet. I think he could'vehandled coming home, but they were just being extra cautious.
> 
> -Carolyn


WOW! That was quick. I just talked to the vet andeverything went well and he can be picked up in just a littlebit.


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 7, 2005)

Couldn't be happier for you! I adore that little guy and am So Happy it went well. 

Let us know howhe does inrecovery.

Glad he get his Mom back shortly. He's going to be so happy to see you.





-Carolyn


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 7, 2005)

I just talked to the Vet and they said he is doing great! He is eating right now 

I've decided to wait a little bit before I pick him up so he can get some rest...I'm going to go get him at 3pm.

I'm going to go and clean up his cage some more before I leave.



Jenn


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 7, 2005)

You're an Ideal Mom, Jenn!

Glad to hear your baby boy'sokay.



-Carolyn


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 7, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Will say some prayers for Wrigley.
> 
> Tucker was fine 2 days after his neutering. There are, byfar, more successes with neutering operations than problems.I know it's nerve wracking though; I'm not making light ofit. It's different when it's your own.
> 
> ...


Sounds like Tucker was like Bo. They do very well in shorttime. Still, Wrigley is in my prayers as well. Iwill be waiting to hear he's home!

Oh, and btw.... boys are generally hungry quicker.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 7, 2005)

*babybunnywrigley wrote: *


> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> > You're not kidding!
> ...


Yep, the boys are like a 10 min surgery or something. Plus,you had the laser thing done. That's just wonderful 

Give him smoochies for me


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 7, 2005)

Wrigley is home. I took him up to hisroom and opened his cage door and he went straight in. I'vebeen going in and checking on him every few minutes. He iseating some hay and trying to eat his seagrass mat. Poorlittle guy isn't moving around too much, which is definitelyunderstandable. I have to give him some painkiller medicationtonight and then tomorrow he starts taking some Baytril. I'vealso got to make sure he limits his activity and poops 


Jenn


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm glad Wrigley is ok


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 7, 2005)

**nepo* wrote: *


> I'm glad Wrigley is ok


Thanks Nepo 

I'm happy to say that he is definitely pooping and peeing 

The crazy little guy has already decided that he doesn't want to be in his cage anymore.

Jenn


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 7, 2005)

Nepo wants to be in thegarage instead of inside the house lol. When I take him out of his cagehe goes and scratches at the garage door lol it's so cute.


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 7, 2005)

I just gave Wrigley his painkiller and boy was that a ton of fun. :shock:


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 8, 2005)

*babybunnywrigley wrote:*


> I just gave Wrigley his painkiller and boy was that a ton offun. :shock:


Lol! I bet it was. Great to hear Wrigley has recovered soquickly. He'll be up to his usual tricks in no time - Jan


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 8, 2005)

*babybunnywrigley wrote:*


> I just gave Wrigley his painkiller and boy was that a ton offun. :shock:


I think that's what I'm going to dread the most if I get Nepo neutered


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 8, 2005)

I just wanted to mention that Wrigley is doing well. 

He is active, ripping up the carpet, eating, doing his business, and Itook a look at his incision and it looks pretty good. 


Jenn


----------



## Pipp (Mar 8, 2005)

Oh rats! They never gave mepost-op painkillers for Pipp, and the poor little girl sure could haveused them. She was in so much pain, she didn't eat for nearly24 hours, scared me half to death! (It couldn't have helpedthe pain factor thatshe shot out of her cage, jumped off thebed and attacked one of the cats a few hours after that. Somuch for keeping her quiet for a week). 


How did you manage to give Wrigley the painkiller?


*babybunnywrigley wrote: *



> I just gave Wrigley his painkiller and boy was that a ton of fun. :shock:


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 8, 2005)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Ohrats! They never gave me post-op painkillers forPipp, and the poor little girl sure could have used them. Shewas in so much pain, she didn't eat for nearly 24 hours, scared me halfto death! (It couldn't have helped the pain factorthatshe shot out of her cage, jumped off the bed and attackedone of the cats a few hours after that. So much for keepingher quiet for a week).
> 
> 
> How did you manage to give Wrigley the painkiller?
> ...




It was in liquid form and after chasing Wrigley around for about a halfand hour we decided toput it in a little pumpkin and hegobbled it up lol.

He has to take the painkillers twice a day for 5 days and then he isalso taking Baytril so that he doesn't get stressed out and develop anupper respiratory infection. He takes the Baytril twice a dayfor 7 days.

My Vet told me that they like to be proactive about the medication because Rabbits are very easily stressed.

Jenn


----------



## lanna21974 (Mar 8, 2005)




----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 8, 2005)

*lanna21974 wrote:*


> BBW...sorry I missed this. Wrigley is so adorable. I'm sohappy he has come through the op well and hope he continues to recover.
> 
> Lanna


Thanks, Lanna!


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 10, 2005)

I think Wrigley has decided that he is fully recovered ...the doctor wants him to rest for ten days though.

Wrigley made me so happy today!! He gave me so many kisses itwas unreal! I mean he loves to give kisses, but today it justnever stopped. He also let me hold him *twice* withoutstruggling...I was so proud of my little guy!

Jenn


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 10, 2005)

Doesn't it mellow them in a good way? 

I found that Bo is still his happy little busy self, but he's a bit nicer and willing to sit and get some love from me too.


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 10, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Doesn't it mellow them in a good way?
> 
> I found that Bo is still his happy little busy self, but he's a bit nicer and willing to sit and get some love from me too.


It sure does!! I think almost instantly Wrigley's litter boxhabits improved. He hasn't peed outside of his cage for thelongest time and he rarely leaves little presents around the roomanymore. :shock:

Wrigley still seems to have a soft spot for the carpet though and todayhe decided to take it upon himself to rearrange the room he wasin. He was trying to push everything!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 10, 2005)

Maybe he's going to go into interior decorating?


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 10, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Maybe he's going to go into interior decorating?




LOL!! That is always a possibility. 

or maybe a human groomer...that seems to be one of his favorite pastimes!


----------



## bunsforlife (Mar 12, 2005)

Hehe... interior designer bunny...


Guinevere LOVES laundry day. Because she helpsmommy. I change the sheets on the bed and dump them on thefloor as I make the bed up again. Guinevere hops over andstarts pushing the sheets into a big pile to help mommy out.She has so much fun, after I put the sheets in the washer, she usuallydoes a binky or two and waits for some treats


----------

